# Relocating to Munich: tips needed



## akira24

Hiya!My husband and I are seriously considering the idea to move from UK and to relocate to Munich. We are both in our thirties and we would both actually move with our current jobs, although these would be affected by the higher German taxation. We are looking for some tips regarding:
1.best and worst areas where to live;
2.average cost of renting and what renting usually includes (e.g. maintenance of the building?council tax?);
3.are transport services efficient, i.e. is it worth living outside munich to pay less on renting?
4.how is the national health system and how is the assistance provided to new mums and their babies?
5.cost of weekly groceries for two people?
6.is the cost of public transport expensive?are the costs of car maintenance and car insurance expensive?
I would love to hear back from people that lived in UK and then moved to Munich a comparison of the two life styles and costs.
Any help will be much appreciated!
Many thanks.


----------



## James3214

_1.best and worst areas where to live; _Hopefully, someone living in Munich can help out.

_2.average cost of renting and what renting usually includes (e.g. maintenance of the building?council tax?);_
Take a look at websites like immobilienscout24.de

_3.are transport services efficient, i.e. is it worth living outside munich to pay less on renting?_Very efficient and rents are always cheaper if you don't mind the commuting. 

_4.how is the national health system and how is the assistance provided to new mums and their babies?_
Excellent health service and I understand from a colleague (who has just had a baby) that the after care is also good. The midwife (Hebamme) made a few visits to make sure all is okay and the cost is refunded by your health insurance. I would also suspect that there are also English speaking mother groups on Munich.
_
5.cost of weekly groceries for two people?_
I would guess around 70€-120€. Food costs are generally low but the selection can be a bit boring and limited.

_6.is the cost of public transport expensive?_
Not really. Certainly cheaper than in UK
are the costs of car maintenance and car insurance expensive?
Not really.

I would love to hear back from people that lived in UK and then moved to Munich a comparison of the two life styles and costs.
Lifestyle is definitely better and I'm in Frankfurt. You may pay a little bit more in Tax, health costs, etc but it balances out in lower living & travelling costs (than UK) and is probably worth it for the lifestyle (less stress perhaps?) you will enjoy.

Hope this helps. Try it I don't know many people who have moved to Munich and not liked it!


----------



## akira24

James, Thank you very much for your reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## amln

akira24 said:


> James, Thank you very much for your reply. Much appreciated.


I'm from Munich. The higher end areas are in the south of Munich. North and northwest of Munich are the"working class" areas of Munich. Central Munich and Schwabing are also expensive areas.

We live in a good area in the south of Munich and pay 1360€ + heating, electricity, water and other expenses for a flat with 108 sqm with garden. We end up spending almost 4000€ per month and we are a family of four. That may seem a lot, but that is the cost of living here in Munich.

Infrastructure, public transportation, services are excellent here in Munich. Security is high - there is very little crime.


----------



## amln

Sorry the 1360 includes heating, water and other expenses but not electricity.


----------

